# Restaurants



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

In light of Ms Rolexgirl's visit to Sketch how's about you post up your favourite eatery.

It's the one thing I don't really like spending money on but I'm not adverse to a nice meal if someone else pays. When I worked for the big outfit and on my travels I was an expert blagger of a free meal/hotel/night out/drinks on anyone else's company AMMEX or expenses account rather than my own :lol:

If I'm paying this is more my kind of thing, all you can eat for about two quid a head and as good if not better than some of the fancy places I've been in 










But my sister took us to this place recently, on the menu was a burger and chips for an eye watering Â£55  I was scared to ask how much the half a dozen or so V&RB's that I had cost, just as well she paid :lol: :lol:

Our table










That being said it was a nice place if you are ever in the Big City

Grill on the Corner


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Me and the 710 like the Blubeckers chain.....nice food at sensible prices....their Aberdeen Angus burger is a belter! :thumbsup:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Normally go to The Plough


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

This one should be cheap enough...










...that's the kitchen and those are the cooks preparing the meals...

:bad:

(That's in Petaling Jaya, Malaysia)


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> This one should be cheap enough...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My kind of place

Once it's cooked you'll be fine, I've been to Malaysia a couple of times and survived.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

For the best baltis in town I go to Chez Mutley :tongue2:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mutley said:


> For the best baltis in town I go to Chez Mutley :tongue2:


Uhm!... that looks tasty :drool: ... here I go to the West Midlands!!! Well, you invited us...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> ...that's the kitchen and those are the cooks preparing the meals...
> 
> :bad:
> 
> (That's in Petaling Jaya, Malaysia)


Although I preferred this place, you could see Malaysia from the bar. Blagged a few free lunches in here from a tool salesman I did a bit of business with 










Free Lunch


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

No need for any link! Free lunches? I'm there! :taz:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i love eating out and love good food.me and the wife go out about 3 times a week we have some friends who own resteraunts locally so usually eat there.

we are lucky down here that we have some really good resteraunts that are all locally run and use the best locally grown produce.my favorite chains have to be wagamammas and yo sushi,but our local brains pubs have suddenly got very chefey and offer some great pub food.

ive eaten in some of suposedly the best places in britain and none of those are memorable the ones that suprise you stick out ,a few notables have to be the annandale arms hotel in moffat i had my no1 in my top five steaks in there absolutly stunning.canteen on clifton st in cardiff awesome food in very understated surroundings.2 places in pembroke that i have to eat at whenever im there the carew castle and the grange in narbeth both will blow your socks off.

as much as i love to cook and try new things in the house i cant think of anything better trying out a new resteraunt and eating amazing food.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> If I'm paying this is more my kind of thing, all you can eat for about two quid a head and as good if not better than some of the fancy places I've been in


Two quid... *TWO QUID !!!*, you were ripped off :lol:

...but seriously, if you're going to add in SIN or HKG or similar to your comparison then it's only fair to add in the Â£750 economy airfare... not such a cheap meal... but I have to agree, whatever the price, fab food... most amazing butterfly prawns in a hawker food court...

My local favorites in my neck of the woods are all-u-can-eat Spiceland Sawtry, Imperial Bento's P'Boro, or for a couth nosebag I enjoy The Bell Stilton...


----------



## sarges (Aug 4, 2010)

this after work dinner costed a reasonable Â£4.19 (based on that year's exchange rate) for the five of us, incl drinks, 4 courses with plenty of large prawns cooked in various styles, yeah it was the most expensive joint in town but the food is fresh and well cooked


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

sarges said:


> this after work dinner costed a reasonable Â£4.19 (based on that year's exchange rate) for the five of us, incl drinks, 4 courses with plenty of large prawns cooked in various styles, yeah it was the most expensive joint in town but the food is fresh and well cooked


See? Wonderful place to retire to...


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

No pictures I'm afraid, but very good value in a restauant I went to in Havana's Chinatown. Taxis, beers 3 course meal for two all came to a reasonable nine quid. And the 5 US Dollars tip was especially well received.

Rob


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

CotÃª is a good chain of French restaurants, me and the OIL went to one in Soho last friday.  The Boudin Blanc is an exceptional French restaurant, when we went there one evening, we were seated next to the loudest Canadian! 

If you ever visit London, you have to have afternoon tea at Sketch.  The lunch is nice, but the afternoon tea is divine. <3

Major chains that are OK - Bella Italia, Henrys Bar and Grill . . .

Chains to avoid like the plague - Wetherspoons


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

There are some cracking establishments in sunny devon, lots of tucked away local places in idyllic villages...

Took the mrs here for her 30th and was lovely, more about the whole experience, not just the food. Amouse bouche? Looked like fish food on a bent spoon to me but tasted good! We dont get out so much now with 2 tiddlers in tow but when we do we try and make an occaision of it. :cheers:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

rolexgirl said:


> CotÃª is a good chain of French restaurants, me and the OIL went to one in Soho last friday.  The Boudin Blanc is an exceptional French restaurant, when we went there one evening, we were seated next to the loudest Canadian!
> 
> If you ever visit London, you have to have afternoon tea at Sketch.  The lunch is nice, but the afternoon tea is divine. <3
> 
> ...


i will have a look at sketch next time im up in london we usually eat in wardour st ,it doesnt get very good reviews so it better be good.

henry's really is poor down here its on a par with nandos.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

This place is great if you ever happen to be in that neck of the woods, known the guy since I was at school. Small but great food and above all fantastic service. We took my old Auntie there, at her request I might add, for her 80th birthday a couple of months ago and she was treated like a Queen 

House of Chau


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Because the Missus is a professional cook, I've been dragged to a lot of so-called excellent restaurants... for research purposes







.

A few that stood out for me were The Square in Bruton St - so annoyingly expensive that I ordered all the cheapest stuff just to get up their noses; The Compleat W**ker (Angler) in Marlow - nuff said; Chez Bruce (now Harvey's) in Wandsworth, which used to be run by Marco Pierre White - where the tables were so squashed together (greed) that I had to sit on a complete stranger's lap; and The Seafood Restaurant in Padstow - been there many times: best meal I ever had there was a huge rib-eye steak (I won't pay Â£35 for fish and chips).

But my favourite restaurant is L'Antico in King's Road. It's very exciting because the food is either fabulous or totally inedible - nothing in between. But we always get a warm welcome, stuff arrives on the table within seconds and we've known the family who runs it for years. It's a sort of club: you see the same people in there night after night. Give me that any day over the nonsense of paying 50 quid for *A Fantasy of Salmon Nipples In Aspic with a Pre-Masticated Samphire and Beurre Blanc Dressing*. :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> My local favorites in my neck of the woods are all-u-can-eat Spiceland Sawtry


We love it there! :thumbsup:

We even went New Years Eve when they had on a Indian Elvis..... :clap: Great fun and great food...


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

squareleg said:


> *A Fantasy of Salmon Nipples In Aspic with a Pre-Masticated Samphire and Beurre Blanc Dressing*. :lol:


Hmmm :disgust: sounds like a posh name for the Glasgow Curry we discussed a while ago! :bad:

:lol:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

El Tintero in El Palo, Andalucia. All seafood, yum, always packed and totally manic. No menu, the waiters just walk about with platters, they take no prisoners! You have got to know your fish on sight and you have got to speak the lingo, most of all you've go to be fast/rude.

Seen loads of polite Brits go hungry in here.


----------



## Javaman365 (Jul 27, 2009)

Around here, I really enjoy disappearing down the back streets of the Northern Quarter for a cracking curry at one of the smaller, yet stupidly popular, indian curry houses. Friday's - 3 currys with rice for about a fiver - what could possibly go wrong?!?!?

But for something a little more indulgent...

Sweet Mandarin - good food, non-intrusive service, very reasonable prices.

Rogan & Co - not as high-end as L'Enclume (Rogan's other place around the corner) but equally enjoyable....Globe Artichoke ice-cream....yummy....


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

MarkF said:


> El Tintero in El Palo, Andalucia. All seafood, yum, always packed and totally manic. No menu, the waiters just walk about with platters, they take no prisoners! You have got to know your fish on sight and you have got to speak the lingo, most of all you've go to be fast/rude.
> 
> Seen loads of polite Brits go hungry in here.


I wouldn't mind trying that, sounds like a bit of fun with your food. How do you pay, is it a fixed amount or do the waiters remember what you ate ???


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> I wouldn't mind trying that, sounds like a bit of fun with your food. How do you pay, is it a fixed amount or do the waiters remember what you ate ???


Like everywhere in Spain. the waiters have a photoghrapic memory, it's amazing. You can spend hours in there but the bill is always bang on.


----------

